# Dish Of The Day Thread



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

For all you Jamie Olivers....welcome to THE DISH OF THE DAY...thread...

i'll start things of with Pelayos

*"SPICEY CHOLULA SPAG BOL"*

1kg lean steak mince...under 10gs of fat

2 tins tomatoes

1 large onion

2 tins of sweetcorn

lots of garlic

mixed herbs

lea and perrins worcester sauce

CHOLULA mexican spicey sauce

brown mince- onion-add garlic

add peppers- add tomatoes and herbs- add sweetcorn

add both sauces....slow cook for 45 mins

*VIOLA!!*

*MORE PROTEIN THAN U CAN SHAKE A RICE CAKE AT...*


----------

